

Alfred for your Chrome - ahmadassaf

I got fed up wasting my time trying to navigate my way through bunch of bookmarks folder to arrange them. So if you are:<p><pre><code>  - Obsessed with organization
  - Have a couple hundreds (or thousands) of folders in your bookmarks
  - You like to keep things tidy and every page has to be in its &quot;perfect&quot; place
  - You like easy and fast access to your bookmarks
</code></pre>
then you booklight is for you. Booklight is a clean Chrome Extension to ease the way of adding a bookmark.<p>To Launch press (ctrl&#x2F;Control + b) and thats it<p>Features<p><pre><code>  - Filter bookmarks based on manual entry
  - Show the path of the current selected folder
  - Navigate easily through the folders tree using keyboard [if the folder is highlighted in blue this means that it contains sub-folders as well. The right arrow (-&gt;) keyboard key will go inside that folder. You can go back one step to the back using the left keyboard arrow (&lt;-)]
  - Bookmark directly when you find your target
  - The ability to switch to urls search [NEW]
  - Launching urls in current or new tab [NEW]
  - Fuzzy search enabled for filtering on both folders and urls [NEW]
  - Clean current URL before bookmarking (sometimes the url is polluted with query strings e.g ?source= ... for various tracking information). To clean the url from those, hit ctrl+alt+x and this will solve this issue.
</code></pre>
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ahmadassaf&#x2F;booklight
======
i0nutzb
Very interesting.

Here is an idea: for saving space on my bookmarks bar, I often empty out the
whole name of the bookmark and leave the favicon only:
[http://i.imgur.com/Na63dCS.png](http://i.imgur.com/Na63dCS.png)

Would be nice if search will count those (based on URL?) as well.

Also, when I hit ctrl+B then press enter to add it to a folder, if I press
enter again it will add it again. I'd expect a toogle (add/remove) or at least
one single add.

~~~
ahmadassaf
great feedback :) thanks a lot for that. I will fix the double add part. I
will also implement fuzzy search on URL, hopefully by next weekend

